# Garp-a-doo updates



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

It's been a little bit! We've been up to a few things.

G is now USJ The World According to Garp CA RATI RATN DS and we're working on his RATO and are thiiiissss close to his USJCH. We have some big plans for 2015, and we'll be back and forth across the country.
































































We'll be out of town just about every other weekend from March onward... And we'll be at UKC Premier this year so, hope to see you there!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Congratulations on the success with Garp. He is looking great!


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

He looks great! Good luck!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Garp is like a wonder dog. So beautiful in action. Congrats and thanks for sharing his success with us. 

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay Garp!! Congratulations on all of his and your achievements thus far, and I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors this show season! Thanks for the updates on him. He's still handsome as ever!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome job! Congratulations!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So happy for you and your handsome boy! If you make it to an East Coast event, let me now! Would love to see him in person! and you of course! lol


----------

